# 2005 A6 will not start



## kurtaudi (Dec 29, 2018)

Hey all,
Having trouble with my 2005 A6. It sat outside for a month not being used and then would not start giving me an ESP fault. and brake fault. I tried a couple times and got it started but in limp mode. I drove a few miles and turned it off and started back up, all seemed well. Then it happened again and it cleared and again and it cleared. Then the next time it stalled at an intersection and will not start again. The starter will not even engage, it just shows the brake fault and ESP and indicates limp mode on the gear selector. I'd appreciate any help or ideas.
Thank you.


----------

